# What do all the icons mean by peoples' names?



## Robert Ash (Jul 20, 2014)

I noticed Victoria has Lg, A plus one other one.

Jm = Junior Member, I suppose, because that's what's written right above the Jm logo   Same with Nm = New Member

Is there a list of these icons w/ what they stand for? just curious?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/faq.php?faq=therules#faq_thebadges


----------

